# What did you eat today?



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

Hello fellow health and fitness enthusiasts!

What did you eat today?

For dinner I ate brown rice, mixed with cooked and chopped vegetables - baby carrots, red peppers, cabbage, green onions and celery.

Along with 1 scrambled egg and 1/4 avocado, all topped with my favorite hot sauce and a pinch of salt. :tongue:

How about you?


----------



## AliceBaker (Jul 20, 2012)

Our has a huge impact on our health and fitness, Healthy eating is must otherwise we have to face lots of deficiency and diseases. Always include fruits green vegetables they contain vitamins and fibers. Healthy lifestyle, hygiene can prevent you from my diseases.
Read more


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

I ate some food today.


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

Stomach has been messed up lately so just started off eating sliced strawberries with a packet of stevia. For lunch I had brown rice pasta with olive oil and raw crushed garlic cloves + sea salt (normally I would eat it with chopped nuts and fresh basil as well). And...in the evening I had soaked oats and walnuts with natural peanut butter and unsweetened cocoa + 1 packet stevia. It was...very peanut buttery. Was trying something new because I was craving peanut butter. My gosh, it was filling too. I almost couldn't finish it. Needless to say, I think I got that craving out of my system. I don't even like peanut butter that much.


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

We went out tonight to celebrate my wife's new job. We started with drinks. My wife had vodka and pomegranate juice, while I had an Estrella Damm. For starters we shared braised pork belly in a madras curry lentil broth, followed by kampachi sashimi with Japanese eggplant, shiso, watermelon, and a drizzle of sweet chile sauce. We split a salad of greens with 18 year old balsamic vinegar. My wife had the special, ravioli stuffed with salmon and blue marlin in a creamy corn sauce garnished with watercress. I had saffron tagliatelle with hot Italian sausage, fried garlic, broccolini, and grape tomatoes. A nice Temperanillo with dinner and an espresso for dessert wrapped it up. YUM!!!

We don't go out very often, but when we do, we like to live it up. :tongue:

I also did interval training on the track today pain free. Woohoo!!!


----------



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

telepariah said:


> We went out tonight to celebrate my wife's new job. We started with drinks. My wife had vodka and pomegranate juice, while I had an Estrella Damm. For starters we shared braised pork belly in a madras curry lentil broth, followed by kampachi sashimi with Japanese eggplant, shiso, watermelon, and a drizzle of sweet chile sauce. We split a salad of greens with 18 year old balsamic vinegar. My wife had the special, ravioli stuffed with salmon and blue marlin in a creamy corn sauce garnished with watercress. I had saffron tagliatelle with hot Italian sausage, fried garlic, broccolini, and grape tomatoes. A nice Temperanillo with dinner and an espresso for dessert wrapped it up. YUM!!!
> 
> We don't go out very often, but when we do, we like to live it up. :tongue:
> 
> I also did interval training on the track today pain free. Woohoo!!!


woahhh that sounds delicious! lol.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

meat, then meat, then cottage cheese, then eggs, then pudding..

how can you have any pudding if you don't eat your meat?


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

Saturday was my oatmeal with strawberries and walnuts in the morning then since we were at a water park all day didn't eat until late that night. Basically gorged myself (at a diner) on crab dip, salad, baked ziti with eggplant and chocolate mousse cake.

Sunday was my oatmeal, a dark chocolate mint candy bar they were selling for this fundraiser at Petco and some pumpkin sauce I made (canned pumpkin, sauteed onions, two raw garlic cloves, fresh basil, olive oil, sea salt, lemon juice) over brown rice pasta. Also stole some of my husband's leftover fries from the previous day and gave away all my baked ziti leftovers which could feed a family. Gave me a stomach ache.


----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

So far I've had chicken and rice. A lot of rice this weekend actually, since we have a Filipino family staying with us. Yesterday we had rice mixed with Bacon and coffee and it was an amazing hangover meal.


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

This is easy because I am paranoid about what I eat. (new diet..)

Salad with mixed vegetables, olive oil, canned salmon (3 servings worth), 2 boiled eggs, 3 strips of bacon, and a slight drizzle of italian dressing

snack: 3 pieces of beef jerky

snack 2: greek yogurt

shake - protein shake after working out

dinner - meatballs, bacon, roast beef, broccoli and mixed greens with coconut milk

dessert - frozen coconut milk with casein protein water and a hint of vanilla.

This new diet lost me 7 lbs in a month (was not the goal lol), it's nice. So I am trying to gain the strength back without my previously horrible diet.

I even know what I will eat tomorrow..

basically the same thing.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

I woke up super late, so I only had one meal. I had carrots and a small piece of cube steak.


----------



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

I ate some frozen yogurt today at one of the frozen yogurt places if you know what I'm talking about. Anyway, I like going there. When I go I always get the plain tart mostly, with only fruit and nut topping and a couple other aZn things that I don't know what I'm eating. I actually eat the healthy things there, while it seems weird that you can go there and get like chocolate flavored and get all these hershey's and gummy worms. It's kind of like wtf?


----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

I was on a very similar diet once^ the 'Slow Carb diet.'


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

Btw what I am trying to follow is:

No grains, no sugar (unnatural), no processed foods = no rice, no bread, no noodles, no fast food, no candy, no ice cream, etc.

meat, vegetables, fruit, and some starches (ex. sweet potato) 

old diet:

FAST FOOD FAST FOOD FAST FOOD

something healthy (lots of grains, processed foods)

FAST FOOD

Lol.

My skin has cleared up, my teeth look better. I think it's worth it.

carbs trying to keep around 100


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

I was good today. For breakfast I had four hard boiled eggs mashed up with butter, salt and pepper (I have this for breakfast every single day-- it keeps me full from 9 until my dinner break at 6). 

For dinner I had a big hunk of leftover chicken along with a leftover chicken kabob with peppers and tomatoes.

I just got home from work 10 minutes ago and so now for my after work snack I'm having melted cheese with bacon and salsa. It's something new I thought I'd try and it worked out very well.

The only bad thing I had today was a bottle of gatorade I drank over the course of the day.


----------



## metalme (Jan 5, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I woke up super late, so I only had one meal. I had carrots and a small piece of cube steak.


Try not to skip meals but other than that super great choices! 

Here's a pic of my favorite breakfast!


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

Well looks like today it's sliced cucumbers with lemon juice and sea salt and some grapes. My stomach is still effed up from the weekend. Ugh.


----------



## Iustinus (Jun 13, 2012)

For breakfast: Special K, orange juice, and coffee with 2% milk

For lunch: beef sandwich on lightly buttered and toasted bread, salad, and blueberry/blackberry mixture

Had another cup of coffee this afternoon. Some half-and-half cream and skim milk.

For dinner: grilled chicken, salad, and apple.

I eat similar foods on a daily basis (usually just one cup of coffee, though I needed a pick-me-up today). Minimal amounts of processed sugar are a must. No soft drinks, period. Fried foods are off limits (except for a tiny spoon of chicken fried rice from P.F. Chang's every now and then!).

So far I've followed that religiously in conjunction with P90X and have lost eight pounds this month.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Breakfast:
Branflakes mixed with mini shredded wheat and half skimmed, half semi skimmed milk (I can't manage full semi yet, it makes me sick)
A cup of lemon and ginger tea

Snacks: (had between breakfast and lunch and then lunch and dinner)
Ice lollies (real fruit ones for kids)
raisins
Cabbage and soy sauce
a slice of bread with jam (no butter/margarine)

Lunch:
two slices of plain bread
two slices of Quorn (meat replacement)
Apple
lemon and ginger teaaaa

Dinner:
half a portion of noodles
two veggie sausages
bowl of cabbage (all with soy sauce)

I usually have toast/bread/cereal in the evening too because of trying to get back up to a healthy weight (I walk a lot and am very tall so need to eat lots).


----------



## Garee (May 2, 2012)

I might start my diet tomorrow...however today my mom is making a Thai Red Chicken Curry. It's hard to ween an Asian off of rice, and brown rice isn't known for its soft texture. However I do like basmati variety of brown rice.


----------

